# I'm worried about my new baby



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I"m a first time owner and I just got Sookie yesterday. She's adorable! I'm a bit of a worrier and I know she's had a rough few days with a lot of changes but some things are sticking out in my mind:

1) I have a little wooden treasure chest with a cut out doorway for her house and she slept in it the first night but now she wont. She'd rather sleep next to it out in the open. From what I've read they dont do this. My step mom (who got her for me as my xmas gift) said they breeder had their hedgies in the chests also. She just wont use it. I dont know if I should just let her be for now or not. I gave her a little blankie ( an old tank top of mine) for her to snuggle in.

2) She's lost 2 quills. I dont know if this has been due to the stress of the past two days or if its because of my sweatshirt. I'm not letting her burrow in my sweatshirt for now. Is this normal? Can they grow back?

3) I havent seen her eat or drink. Her food looked pretty much untouched last night. I fed her a worm today which was a step but I'm worried about that too. I put some wet kitten food in her dish tonight in hopes of her eating it.

She also wanted nothing to do with her wheel. Can I train her to use it eventually?

Should I just see how she is these next few days as she gets a little more used to her surroundings and is less scared?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes...just wait...and breathe...they can be weird little creatures.

More specific help will follow...I just wanted to say hello and welcome and remind you not to worry and to breathe.  

I am a worrier too, so I know of what I speak. I am not nearly as important to Snarf's wellbeing as I would like to think...you'll see.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

lpercz said:


> I"m a first time owner and I just got Sookie yesterday. She's adorable! I'm a bit of a worrier and I know she's had a rough few days with a lot of changes but some things are sticking out in my mind:
> Congrats on getting a wonderful little animal. Have you done research on them and their care?
> 1) I have a little wooden treasure chest with a cut out doorway for her house and she slept in it the first night but now she wont. She'd rather sleep next to it out in the open. From what I've read they dont do this. My step mom (who got her for me as my xmas gift) said they breeder had their hedgies in the chests also. She just wont use it. I dont know if I should just let her be for now or not. I gave her a little blankie ( an old tank top of mine) for her to snuggle in.
> She may just not be comfortable in it but give her a few days to figure out things. Also wood harbors mites so I would be changing her over the a hedgie bag or a plastic igloo. Great that you put your shirt with your scent on, she will get used to is and it will help with bonding.
> ...


Edited for errors


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your new hedgie and welcome 
1. It's hard to say about the little house because its hard to always find out the exact reason why they do the things they do  Some things you can check is to make sure the cage temperature is in the right range, this will rule out if its too hot. You could see if he wants a blanket in there or fleece strips. This part will take time cause only trial and error will uncover what she really wants. When my hedgie Sandra came home I left a few options in her cage and its funny cause its almost like she tried each one out for awhile and after all that decided in the end she was going to sleep under the liners lol Some things I have tried was hedgie bags, hedgie hats, a fabric cube house, an igloo, pile of blankets ect. The only thing to be aware of is wooden houses can harbor mites and be a little harder to sanitize. You can still use it if this isn't a problem but its always good to know.

2. A couple of quills should be fine, some hedgies will loose a lot more. You'll just want to keep an eye and make sure no spots becoming bald and that you can see new ones come in. If yours is still young its probably from quilling and sometimes they will also drop some quills from the stress of a move. If your hedgie seems to be bothered by it or itchy you can always put some oatmeal in a sock or free in the water (only a little bit of water in case he is scared. The oatmeal bath can help soothe his skin. If he doesn't seem bothered by it though you can always hold off on the bath so it don't stress him.

3. Sometimes hedgies won't eat right away when they first come home from the change. Some things to try is you can put some pieces in his house because sometimes its that they are too afraid to get it. You can also count the pieces before you put them in the bowl that way you know how much he is eating in case its just a few pieces. It's hard to tell if they are drinking because water naturally evaporates out of the dish during the night. The only way I really know is to make sure they are peeing good. After all this if it ends up that he hasn't eaten and refuses to eat you will want to try syringe feeding food and water, if they go a few days without eating and drinking it can lead to serious things. Usually though they will settle and eat.

4. Alot of hedgies will take to the wheel but some decide they don't want too. Some things I know that you can try is leaving a few snacks up there after cleaning the cage because sometimes curiosity will get them to check it out. A lot of hedgies don't like people watching and will only wheel in darkness and some will run without leaving a mess so its hard to tell they even did. You can always put a tiny bit of flour or something on it to see if its disturbed. After he settles he may take to it all on his own too.

Can't wait to see pics of the little guy when hes all settled in


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They've covered everything! But I just wanted to say Welcome to HHC & Congrats on your new hedgie!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> I just wanted to say Welcome to HHC & Congrats on your new hedgie!!


Me too! Welcome to HHC!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone! This is most helpful! 
I have done a lot of research on them but as I'm browsing through these forums I'm finding out a little more. I have the essentials down though.


> What is the temperature of her cage?
> Does she have a heating system and a digital thermometer?


She doesnt have a heating system as of now. It's pretty cold here in NY but her cage is downstairs where we have a fire going pretty much every day and the temperature of the whole floor can be from 68-72. I worry at night she'll be cold so I give her the shirt to snuggle with since I tried putting it in the house to lure her in but she still wouldnt go.


> What sort of wheel are you using?
> What food do you have her on?
> Does she get 12-14hrs on light a day? (Normal natural light from a window isn't enough, she needs a room light left on or a desk lamp that is facing into her cage.)


-the breeder told us to get a guinea pig wheel. It's what she uses and I've also read in a few other places that people suggested that but I think because she's a baby it's too big for her and a bit intimidating. I dont know if Sookie used one while still there or not because I didnt go to get her.
-She's on the kitten chow that her breeder used. I'm not sure of the brand off hand but it's a good brand. My step mom also bought some Hedgie food but I have to research into that since some of those are not good. Most of the food in her dish is the kitten chow though. She ate a worm yesterday from my hand which was a great step in both directions.
-She gets a lot of light during the day but it doesnt seem to bother her since she just rolls up and goes to sleep. At night, we leave lights on above our back door windows (Where she is) on dimmed because her cage is on top of my dogs cage. It's enough for her to feel ok to move around in but they arent as bright as during the day or even in the evening. They're pretty much above her cage.

When I hold her she's been napping on me which I think helps her. She's a baby so a heartbeat or steady breathing helps to calm her like her mother's would. She's very affectionate and social once you pick her up but she's just scared and confused.

These are some pictures of Sookie, they're a little blurry but I have plenty of time to get more! (hope I do it right)


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I forgot to say she's about 8 weeks old. And I just went to check on her (because I havent been able to sleep all night worrying) and she ate food and is in her little house sleeping! I'll probably change her house but as of right now I cant, but its a good step!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You will need an alternate heating system. 72 is the very lowest she should have and 68 is definitely too low. Having things to snuggle in does not help as at night is when she is up and active and at most risk of getting cold. The whole cage needs to be a suitable temperature and most hedgehogs do best at 74-75F but there are some that require higher. 

Exactly what type of wheel is it? I've not heard of guinea pig wheels as gp's don't tend to use a wheel. If it is mesh, or rungs it is not safe for her. Could you post a picture of it? There are ways to make some wheels hedgehog safe. Sometimes it takes them a while to catch on to a wheel. 

It's best not to make any food changes for at least a week or two. New foods can upset their tummy and the stress of a new home is already upsetting enough so you don't want to add new food too. There are lots of threads on foods. Generally, hedgehog foods are not recommended and some are actually dangerous to feed. If the food your step mom got is Pretty Pets or Vita Kraft, take it back to the store. They are dangerous and have no nutritional value whatever. 

Having her cage on top of a dogs cage is not a good idea. The dog could make her feel nervous. 

At night she needs darkness. For some hedgehogs, even a bit of light and they won't get up and be active. During they day, despite the fact that they sleep all day, they still need adequate light and at this time of year, lighting from windows is usually not enough plus they need 12-14 hours of light and the short days now doesn't provide that. It's best to leave a table lamp on near her cage from 7ish am - 9ish pm. 

She is adorable. What a great gift.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

It's so difficult to know what best for her because the breeder gave us a manual saying one thing and someone else says another. I think as of right now, meaning until after Christmas, what she has will do. She was supposed to be a surprise Christmas gift for Saturday so I'm not sure if someone else got me any supplies to go with her, like a lamp. Regardless, I think she will be getting one of the ceramic bulbs that heat up but do not have light. Our breeder said 68 was the lowest temp for her but now I'm not sure.

I know the dogs barking scares her a little but it wont matter where she is in the house and she'll hear them. They dont bark at her, they dont even notice her. She's above our oldest dogs cage who's most calm and at night she sleeps with my parents so the dog is not even in her cage at night to bother Sookie (Not that she really would). Unfortunately, this is the only place we can keep her as of now. I have to make room in my room but I cant do that until we get a lamp because my room is sometimes colder than the rest of the house.

Her wheel is mesh wire. Thats what the breeder suggested because thats what she had so thats what my step mom bought. But I think its too much for her. I think it needs to be smaller and plastic so her small feet dont get stuck. But I'm not sure yet, she's only been home 2 whole days and she may never have even used a wheel before.

I put some wet kitten food in her dish last night with some dry and it looks like she ate it all (the wet maybe some dry). I'm really happy about that actually. It also looks like she was busy last night because now she's in her house and she shoved some of the bedding out of the entrance. It looks like she was moving around.
She gets a lot of light during the day, she's in a good spot for that. At night, well, I'll have to see how she is. I'm still not used to her and her patterns yet.

Thanks for the tips! these are so helpful


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just do all your changes one step at a time...it can be so evoerwhelming at first - and expensive! - to get the right heating, food, cage, etc etc etc

Warmth and light are the most important thing and I see you're on it! Don't stress about the food yet, as you shouldn't change her diet for a few days, anyway.

So keep her warm, make sure she gets light for 12 -14 hours a day and darkness at night and sit back and enjoy her! 

If you're worried about anything, let me know, I have lots of time on my hands and can worry for you, k?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is adorable!! And good for you for doing research! There is so much to learn, but you are doing a good job. Just keep making the adjustments as you can & pretty soon everything will be perfect for her.
I know some of our recommendations are differenT than the breeders. Like the wheel, for example. But we have learned a lot from each other. Like someone will post a message that their hedgie is bleeding & has ripped his nail off in the little holes in the wheel. Then we will never recommend that wheel. 
So keep reading & if you don't understand WHY we say something - just ask. There's always a good reason. 
Enjoy your adorable baby & we would love to see more pictures.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on your new hedgie!  

Wire mesh wheels are a no no... Very dangerous, their feet are small and delicate and can get caught in the holes, or have their nails ripped off...

68F is way too low, at that temperature they might attempt hibernation, which is very bad for them because it weakens their immune system, so you really want to invest in a heating system for her in case she doesn't get one for Christmas. 

I hope we'll see you around here more often!   Do you have a name for her?


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help. You have all given me a lot of important information. I think I'll take your word for it over the breeders and the library books my step mom read which contradicts a lot of what you guys say here. But you all make so much more sense.



susanaproenca said:


> Do you have a name for her?


Her name is Sookie, after the Sookie Stackhouse book series which is now a little show called True Blood. I actually dont know why I named her that, it was the first thing I thought of immediately and it just stuck.

She is warming up to me more and I'm so happy about it! Yesterday, instead of taking a little snooze on my stomach she crawled up onto my chest with her face facing my face. It was very cute. Last night was the first time I've really seen her move around and be somewhat hyper and I taught her how to do the wheel and she hasnt stopped(What I think I'll do is cover the mesh with fabric and cover one side of the wheel so she doesnt keep falling out). And she came to me willingly for the first time. I was so happy!

Thanks again, you're all helping me so much!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sookie is a cute name. 

Craft foam works great for covering wheels and holds up quite well.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Its definitely a nervous trip those first few weeks of having a hedgehog, but finding this place was the best thing, definitely trust the information everyone has given here, even if its against what the breeder has said. Books beware, as many are somewhat old now and owners have learned many things over the several decades these guys have been pets, so there's a lot of outdated and sometimes bad material floating around. I always say its up to us, the owners to choose when is best for our little guys. But over time you'll see changes as she adjusts and she'll come out of her 'shell' more and more. She sounds like she'll be a great hog.

I'm just curious, who's the breeder? Last I checked around we only had one breeder here in New York, over in the Buffalo / Rochester area.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I was thinking about some felt, but maybe I'll try the foam too.



Puffers315 said:


> I'm just curious, who's the breeder? Last I checked around we only had one breeder here in New York, over in the Buffalo / Rochester area.


Their names are Trisha and Patrick Kiefer in Mastic, NY. I wasnt at their house but my step mom said they were kind of so-so. They give some good advice and some not-so-good advice, like the wheel and the wooden house. You'd think they'd know these things. Oh well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't use felt. It isn't hedgie safe and little toenails can get caught in it.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Is fleece a good alternative? I have an old throw and it's pretty worn down and not at all that fluffy. I dont think she'll get stuck on it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, don't use any fabric on a wheel. There is too much risk of a toenail getting snagged. Use Craft foam! It is cheap.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I will, thank you! 

I think I'm back to square one with her. Because we had her downstairs, Christmas Eve and Christmas there was a lot of commotion and I think it really scared her and now she wont let me touch her. I've moved her into my room. It's kind of frustrating.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can give them Almond Oil? I know Flaxseed Oil is an option but my step mom brought up a great point. In the wild they usually eat certain fats and they eat certain nuts. I need something to give to her for her dry skin without making her sick. Baths arent cutting it and she scratches so much she's going to bleed soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she is scratching that much she most likely has mites and needs Revolution. 

Hedgehogs do not eat nuts in the wild. They eat bugs, pinky mice, frogs and small snakes. 

We know Flaxseed oil works and is safe. Almond oil has more of a smell and may drive her nuts.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If she's scratching that much she needs to see a vet, as Nancy said.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright, thanks. Does anyone know approximately how much a vet visit is for a test?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It really depends on where you live how much it might be. Usually around $45 to $60 but some areas considerably more. Try phoning around and ask how much and make sure they are hedgehog knowledgeable. Do you have a cat? If so, it is cat Revolution that is used and you can just buy some for your cat and treat hedgie yourself.


----------

